
GitLab Enterprise Edition price change - EspadaV9
https://about.gitlab.com/2016/03/21/gitlab-enterprise-edition-price-change/
======
orf
Gitlab is really gunning for it. Some awesome sounding upcoming features[1]:

1\. Gitlab container registry

2\. Gitlab deploy

3\. Gitlab pipeline[2]

5\. Automatically squash before merge

6\. More expressive build matrix

Also shipping octotree as part of gitlab[3] - this was in response to a Reddit
comment!

I'm really excited for the next few versions :)

1\. [https://about.gitlab.com/direction/](https://about.gitlab.com/direction/)

2\. [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/uploads/b2704189b606...](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/uploads/b2704189b6067c1adf3c32f6611a3f6c/Screen_Shot_2016-01-14_at_15.44.24.png)

3\. [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/issues/13723](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/issues/13723)

~~~
jobvandervoort
Thanks! Good to hear you're excited about the near future!

New release is going up in a few hours with the first bits of GitLab Deploy
and some other cool stuff!

~~~
cplat
Thanks for building an amazing product! Lots of exciting things to look
forward to. I've been using Gitlab for our company's projects and it has
worked out great so far.

------
madeofpalk
Meta comment: this is an excellent price change announcement. SaaS providers
should pay attention to this. It's never easy to please everyone with changes
to price, and the announcement is quite upfront on the changes being made, why
they're being made, and some examples of what the change looks like in
practical terms (including the negative changes).

Well done GitLab.

~~~
sytse
Thank you very much. We value being transparent, and direct
[https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/#values](https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/#values)
I'm very proud that our sales and marketing teams also live by these values
and are upfront about the reasons behind and the effects of the price change.
I've shared your positive comment to encourage everyone to keep this up.

------
sdesol
It's good to see this new pricing model. It's pretty obvious, a lot of the
really hard problems that Enterprise would want solved, are being developed by
commercially driven ventures. And by going this route, GitLab makes themselves
WAY more attractive for these 3rd party vendors, to want to develop for
GitLab.

Atlassian, with their Marketplace
([https://marketplace.atlassian.com/](https://marketplace.atlassian.com/)),
clearly spelt out how they could make you (3rd party vendor) money, if you
developed for Bitbucket. GitLab, until this recent price change, never had
one.

Plus this makes sense. GitLab's greatest value, is its foot in the door for
Enterprise, and this is good first step to leveraging it.

~~~
merb
Actually the most things in the Marketplace for Bitbucket Server are pretty
useless. Jenkins Integration is really bad compared to Gitlab, CI integration
in Bitbucket Server is pretty bad, except for Bamboo..

~~~
sytse
Glad to hear you like the Jenkins integration in GitLab, most of the work was
done by volunteers in [https://wiki.jenkins-
ci.org/display/JENKINS/GitLab+Plugin](https://wiki.jenkins-
ci.org/display/JENKINS/GitLab+Plugin)

In case you're interested some of our thoughts regarding plugin marketplaces
from
[https://about.gitlab.com/direction/#vision](https://about.gitlab.com/direction/#vision)

"Because GitLab is open source the enhancements can become part of the
codebase instead of being external. This ensures the automated tests for all
functionality are continually run, ensuring that plugins always work. It also
ensures GitLab can continue to evolve with it’s plugins instead of being bound
to a plugin API that is hard to change and that resists refactoring. This
ensures we have many years of quality code and great monthly releases ahead of
us."

"That doesn’t mean we’ll never do a marketplace, in fact this is the way
GitLab.com will be free forever."

~~~
merb
@sytse a marketplace is mostly a excuse for not delivering features, so I'm
glad you don't have one yet.

~~~
sytse
Haha, made my day :)

------
hobarrera
> We want to charge more for 24/7 support.

I really appreciate their honesty, rather than rewording that to avoid
admitting the truth.

~~~
sytse
Thanks, glad to hear that.

------
eveningcoffee
I like their honesty: We want to charge more for 24/7 support.

------
k_
Now that's good news (for me, at least).

I never paid to use GitLab because I'm using it for a private use and could
not afford to pay for 10 licences when I only needed one. Seems like I have no
excuses any more :)

~~~
merb
The same goes for me and my company (which is actually at a team of 5)

~~~
wyattjoh
Ever consider just going OS? Took me about an hour to set up gogs
([https://gogs.io/](https://gogs.io/))

~~~
pfg
GitLab CE is Open Source too and should at least be feature-equivalent to
gogs. (gogs is still a great project!)

------
ausjke
$39/user/year is indeed affordable for small teams. I'm using bitbucket and
github these days. Now if gitlab can run on smaller VPS instances I will be
totally sold. That is, if I'm a small team, why do I need 2GB-memory etc to
run gitlab? which costs more monthly, how about 512MB memory with one-core for
a small team? Can it be optimized further?

~~~
sytse
If you want to use GitLab as a service please consider GitLab.com
[https://about.gitlab.com/gitlab-com/](https://about.gitlab.com/gitlab-com/)
it has unlimited public/private repositories and collaborators.

------
EspadaV9
I think it's great they are dropping the price for smaller teams, but there
will be some huge price increases for some companies. The examples they give
all include the 50% discount so the 100 user with support will actually end up
costing $13,800 instead of the $4,900 that they would be currently paying
after the initial discount ends.

~~~
giancarlostoro
Premium Support, regular support comes with GitLab EE by the looks of it. You
technically still get support without paying for Premium Support, you're just
not "top priority."

Update Disclaimer: I don't work for GitLab, I'm just assuming based on what
the pricing page states.

~~~
jobvandervoort
That's correct. Any customer can reach out to us at any time, with any
frequency and will always get an answer as soon as possible.

The difference is 24/7 emergency support, which is a line that will literally
wake up our engineers (in the off chance that no one is available) in cases of
emergency.

With premium support you also get a dedicated engineer, which helps if you
have a more complex setup; Training; Live upgrade assistance and HA support.

------
ShardPhoenix
After spending two minutes clicking around my free account, I couldn't see
either how I'd upgrade to a paid account or why I'd want to. Seems like an
important usability issue.

~~~
jobvandervoort
On GitLab.com? We're not offering paid upgrades there (you can only pay for
support, $9.99 p/u/year [0].

Most of our customers run GitLab on their own servers, for which you have to
pay if you want to run Enterprise Edition. You'd be prompted for a license key
and the means to get one.

It might be a good idea to do this differently in the future, but we're not
keen on running anything else than default GitLab EE on GitLab.com.

[0]: [https://about.gitlab.com/gitlab-com/](https://about.gitlab.com/gitlab-
com/)

~~~
carussell
There are FOSS projects that would like to host with you but won't because
"Take advantage of all the benefits of GitLab EE" is a requirement on
gitlab.com instead of something you can elect to use.

I'm not one of those people, by the way, but I do understand the frustration
of seeing someone handing out cheese and crackers, and after stepping up to
ask for "no cheese, thanks", being told they _must_ take it with cheese.

~~~
sytse
We understand the dilemma. For us it is important to be able to run all the EE
features at scale so we can troubleshoot problems on an environment we have
access to. You can use GitLab.com without using the EE features, but you can't
disable the features. We thought about disabling or marking the features but
this seemed too complex. For a list of the differences please see
[https://about.gitlab.com/features/#compare](https://about.gitlab.com/features/#compare)

------
pbrb
This is awesome! If only you had made this change about a yr ago we would be
running Gitlab instead of Stash/Bitbucket. The new pricing plan will put you
guys ahead of both GitHub Enterprise and Bitbucket Server.

